# One ear up after being down for 12+ weeks



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,
I have a new Maltese whose left ear started sticking up this past week. Previously, her ears laid flat both on the pictures the breeder sent to me and for the past week that I've had her (had her for almost a week). I am curious if this is normal and if so, will it go back down. She was breed to meet AKC standards and is a beautiful little girl regardless. The ear was not up when she saw the vet, but everything checked out good at her appointment. She's not stratching or anything, so I doubt if there is an infection, but it seems weird that it just now started sticking up.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sometimes funny things with the ears and tail can happen during teething. But just to be safe I would see the vet for a quick re-check. A yeast infection in the ear might not smell, but still cause discomfort.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The exact same thing happened to my malt as well and rest assured it is normal. One ear was up and one was lying normal....it took a little while to go away . I have no idea what causes it but I remember how strange it looked but again it won't be like that for long.


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for taking time to reply. I will double check with my vet to be safe. Thanks again!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah thats weird for it go back up. However when we got Andy one ear was sticking up...and to be honest thats what I liked most about him hahhaha. I had a pick between him and his brother, and I wanted the one who's ear stood up. Thankfully the other people chose his brother. So I lucked out but then it dropped hahha
I would assume it would drop back down eventually.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I would think that would be cute!! I want to see pictures!


----------

